# Page Cannot Be Displayed: Hotmail AND eBay! Please help!



## IdiotJC (May 30, 2005)

Hi there,
I'm completely new at this, and don't want to really be that much of a hassle to you all, so I'll just let you know what's going on so that you can help as best you can.
I haven't been able to log into hotmail.com for about a month now, and also on ebay.co.uk I can only view a couple of pages before I get the error "Page Cannot be Displayed".
I have cleared my internet cache, temporary files, and this does temporarily solve the problem on eBay, allowing me to view a couple more pages, but then the same. It doesn't help on Hotmail, and still can't log in.
I've run AVG Anti-Virus everyday, and Ad-Aware and Spybot. It seems like if I close IE for a while, eBay will work for a little while again, so must be a temporary thing. Also helps when I reboot.
Any help would be very much appreciated, I've scoured the net for the answer to this, but have decided that if anyone will know how to fix this, it will be you.
Thanks a lot in advance,
Jonathan


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to TSG!

Are you running a firewall? If so, which one?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..Have you checked your cookie settings?..control panel>internet options>privacy..


----------



## IdiotJC (May 30, 2005)

Hey,
Thanks for the speedy reply.
I'm running Windows XP with the firewall that comes with that. Have also tried turning it off, and again doesn't make much difference.
Cookie settings are set to update automatically...
Anything else you'd like to know? 
Thanks again,
Jonathan


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Open Notepad
Copy the Text below into the blank document
Save the file as IEfix2.cmd (save as type "all files".... and then put this in quotes "IEfix2.cmd").

Run the IEfix2.cmd file

Restart your machine.

********Copy Below this Line*********
net start cryptsvc
regsvr32 softpub.dll /s
regsvr32 wintrust.dll /s
regsvr32 initpki.dll /s
regsvr32 dssenh.dll /s
regsvr32 rsaenh.dll /s
regsvr32 gpkcsp.dll /s
regsvr32 sccbase.dll /s
regsvr32 slbcsp.dll /s
regsvr32 cryptdlg.dll /s
regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll
regsvr32 Shell32.dll
regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll
regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll
regsvr32 Mshtml.dll
regsvr32 Urlmon.dll
regsvr32 Msjava.dll 
regsvr32 Browseui.dll 
********Copy Above this Line*******


----------



## IdiotJC (May 30, 2005)

Hi Bradly,
Thanks a lot for that. I ran it, and it came up "*** succeded" quite a few times, and then it came up with 

"LoadLibrary("msjava.dll")failed - the specified module could not be found."

I'm just away to restart the computer anyway, and see if it helps =)
Thanks again!
Jonathan


----------



## IdiotJC (May 30, 2005)

Hi Bradly!
Yes, it works! I've been able to get into hotmail! AND use ebay. Thank you ever so much, really appreciate it, you have no idea  
Now I'm off to dig through my 600 odd emails that I've received over the time I haven't been able to get on.lol
Just wondering though, could you actually explain to me what was wrong? And what you did to fix it?  Just curious to learn.

Again thank you a lot, this is an amazing site, wish I'd come here first!!
Jonathan


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Great, that's good to hear!!

So basically:

What was wrong? - some of IE's dll's weren't registered.
Fix? - reregistering the dll's


----------

